# Rumor: Kupchak may be leaving the Lakers



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Starting to hear that Kupchak may be leaving the Lakers. Don't know if it's true, but if he did... well, there's Jimmy by his lonesome.


https://twitter.com/#!/lazenby


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

****ing prick. That's intended for the younger Buss.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there was a time many would have cheered this rumor - funny how things change


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jimmy's ruining the team and Kupchak's reputation with his ill-advised moves. Why wouldn't he leave?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wait did Jimmy call Herr Stern and tell him had to stop the Paul trade?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wait did Jimmy call Herr Stern and tell him he had to stop the Paul trade?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SMH


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

A lot of speculation that Mitch and Jim Buss are at odds.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

can we fire Jim Buss?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Getting out while he can like an Italian boat captain!

...but seriously...**** Jim Buss and him alone


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jim Buss is doing his best to ruin this franchise. I don't get it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this team will morph into the Clippers with Jim Buss at the helm...... reduced the scouting staff ....doing the already transparent salary dump.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

effective immediately?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Ric Bucher today revealed that (apparently) Jim Buss wants to trade Pau Gasol now for depth and instant help whilst Mitch Kupchak wants to hold onto the Spaniard so he is available to be moved in a possible deal for Dwight Howard.
> 
> Ross (West Hills)
> Ric,Any news about when Mitch Kupchak and Jim Buss might arise from their coma-like sleep, and decide this Laker team is going nowhere fast? And maybe MAKE A DEAL?
> ...


http://www.lakerholicz.com/post/16212333155/ric-bucher-jim-buss-wants-to-trade-pau-gasol-now

Jim Buss you piece of shit!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I liked Kupcack. But if the deal with Pau is the Houston offer I'd probably pull the trigger.

Dragic
Kobe
Martin
Scola
Bynum

Artest
Barnes
Fish
etc.

Is a pretty good team. Defintitely better than what we're throwing out there now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://www.lakerholicz.com/post/16212333155/ric-bucher-jim-buss-wants-to-trade-pau-gasol-now
> 
> Jim Buss you piece of shit!!!


There should be only one general manager...if Buss wants to do it, then he should fire Kupchak...but if he wants Kupchak to be the GM, then he should just shut the **** up.

I want the latter. And I want Jerry to fire his son. Jeannie can do better than Jim. By far.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron said:


> There should be only one general manager...if Buss wants to do it, then he should fire Kupchak...but if he wants Kupchak to be the GM, then he should just shut the **** up.
> 
> *I want the latter. And I want Jerry to fire his son. Jeannie can do better than Jim. By far.*


Cosign


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Supposedly Jerry Buss is hesitant about making Jeanie the face of the rebuilding process which is why he gave Jim the position.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Supposedly Jerry Buss is hesitant about making Jeanie the face of the rebuilding process which is why he gave Jim the position.


That's too bad if it's true...there is no doubt in my mind that Jeannie has the better mind, and better disposition to handle players' egos and emotions.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If that report is true about what Jim wants to do with Gasol as opposed to Bynum then he's a complete asshole and we're totally screwed. 

Jim Buss has no respect for actual expertise. Mitch ought to force his hand and float counter rumors to make Jim look like an asshole.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Mitch ought to force his hand and float counter rumors to make Jim look like an asshole.


Think that ship has sailed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh I figured it out! This is all happening so Jerry West can come back as GM! Right?....RIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well to be honest, I think the only reason Jerry left was because he and Phil didnt see eye to eye. Phil isn't here anymore so....


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The real reason West left was because Buss would not give him a piece of the Lakers like he promised he would.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

For the past 5 years, Mitch Kupchak is easily the top 3 best general manager.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't rip Buss Jr. until I know what he actually wants to do. Those columnists are wrong so often I can't count. 

One thing I do know is Buss Jr. should just give Mitch parameters about payroll and such. Then walk out of the room and find an Xbox, play golf or something and let Mitch do his job. 

Mitch is smart enough to know the Lakers have the best package for Howard and you just don't ruin that. You just wait Orlando out. Its a Win/win.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

**** Jim Buss!


----------

